# Our 10 year anniversary! - How to celebrate?



## kmpowell

All

It's hard to believe it was that long ago, but in early 2000 this humble forum was born, making us 10 years old very very soon! 8)

I'm sure you'll agree that it's quite a milestone, and although we've had all sorts of trials & tribulations along the way we've always battled through, coming out on top to where we are today - the largest Audi TT community on the web, bar none!

So how to celebrate this fantastic milestone? Frankly we've no idea! 

So as this is your forum, and you're participation is what's made this forum what it is, we're throwing the floor over to you for suggestions. [smiley=book2.gif]

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## ScoobyTT

Blow up some caravans!


----------



## Wak

Would the Forum have any clout with Audi to sponsor an event?


----------



## Wallsendmag

You could always sponsor our evenTT10.


----------



## Private Prozac

What about a commemorative watch like the Fossil one that was produced before?


----------



## TT Ade

Wak said:


> Would the Forum have any clout with Audi to sponsor an event?


Nice idea, perhaps coupled with a large cruise/meet from all the different areas. That would be a spectacle


----------



## Redscouse

Weekend get together woop woop


----------



## Ikon66

we could set the market place to allow replies :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

Ikon66 said:


> we could set the market place to allow replies :wink:


 :lol:

a big meet sounds like a good idea, or as kev mentioned a watch or something similair


----------



## bozzy96

Theres enough race circuits around the UK that would welcome us for the weekend, why not try to combine it with a BTCC round, big marquee and bar b que, Disco etc, and as the other guys have mentioned a special commemorative one off platinum Rolex Submariner with TTOC on it !!! ( Come on lads, we drive Audi's not corsa's :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Just a thought


----------



## Nilesong

When is the actual Anniversary date? If it's in the summer, maybe a marquee would be a good idea?? Somwewhere central so we could get as many members as possible, - dinner, dance? Meet, greet? Wags and family? Best car, Shinyiest charge pipe award? That sort of thing.  
I think If we could get Audi involved that would be great! (Can't see it myself but hey.)

With careful planning this could be the event of the year!


----------



## seasurfer

I can definately approach my local dealer, they are always willing to help if they can, so any ideas send them my way and i will contact them. Or, if you want me to contact them and see what they come up with, let me know 

Gill


----------



## Gone

I quite like the idea of a rolling cruise taking in as much of the country as possible, with people joining and departing wherever they like/can. Although on the downside it would be a nightmare to organise and difficult to incorporate opportunities to have a chinwag of any magnitude!


----------



## hooting_owl

commemorative keyfob - decent one made from ally and leather

(and half-price TTOC membership :lol: )


----------



## bozzy96

hooting_owl said:


> commemorative keyfob - decent one made from ally and leather
> 
> (and half-price TTOC membership :lol: )


Still prefer the one off commemorative Platinum Rolex Submariner with TTOC on it, oh yeah and half price membership !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Needs to be something other than a meet else its no diff to the yearly event.
Would be good to get some kind of anniversary badge for the cars to display and further promote the site.


----------



## kite

What about some sort of relay around the country, taking in as many members as possible...
maybe a lands end to john O'groats for charridee.....


----------



## ecko2702

Toshiba said:


> Needs to be something other than a meet else its no diff to the yearly event.
> Would be good to get some kind of anniversary badge for the cars to display and further promote the site.


That sounds like a great idea some sort of badge like the TTOC one. I would love to see that happen


----------



## seasurfer

how many members are we talking about ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

It is the forum's anniversary not the TTOC :roll:


----------



## Ikon66

wallsendmag said:


> It is the forum's anniversary not the TTOC :roll:


how long has the TTOC been going now Andy?


----------



## Hark

Some sort of national roadtrip sounds cool


----------



## A3DFU

Ikon66 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the forum's anniversary not the TTOC :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> how long has the TTOC been going now Andy?
Click to expand...

Shhh, we are talking ******** *NOT* TTOC

As for ideas, how about Land's End to John 'o' Groats?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ikon66 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the forum's anniversary not the TTOC :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> how long has the TTOC been going now Andy?
Click to expand...

Seven Years


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the forum's anniversary not the TTOC :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> how long has the TTOC been going now Andy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven Years
Click to expand...

Longer actually, there was a TTOC before you guys came along. It was ran by Russell (who went on to Forge Motorsport with Peter) and Mel.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry, I just took it from our membership info.


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the forum's anniversary not the TTOC :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> how long has the TTOC been going now Andy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven Years
Click to expand...

You'll find it is older than that Andy. Russell used to run the "old" TTOC back in 2001. However, the "new" TTOC with Mark nuTTs as chairman is, indeed, just seven years young


----------



## Wallsendmag

OK then 18 months :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

KammyTT said:


> ... or as kev mentioned a watch or something similair


It was _my_ idea ya f'wit!! :roll:


----------



## Gone

kite said:


> What about some sort of relay around the country, taking in as many members as possible...
> maybe a lands end to john O'groats for charridee.....


This is along the lines of what I was thinking, but it would have to take in the Black Mountains and Snowdonia. A long way for the Kent guys to travel to get on the route though!

Edit - if it's of interest I know a cottage in the Brecon Beacons where we can overnight for under a fiver per head....


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

bozzy96 said:


> Theres enough race circuits around the UK that would welcome us for the weekend, why not try to combine it with a BTCC round,


BTTC is top !!!!!!!!! been to my local race at oulten 2 years in a row !!


----------



## roddy

John o Groats to Lands End gets my vote,,, some sort of relay or "all the way " (   ) whatever suits, and taking in all the areas of interest,, eg. scottish west coast , snowdonia, lakes, yorkshire moors etc etc,, any dates ?????? Rod


----------



## bozzy96

roddy said:


> John o Groats to Lands End gets my vote,,, some sort of relay or "all the way " (   ) whatever suits, and taking in all the areas of interest,, eg. scottish west coast , snowdonia, lakes, yorkshire moors etc etc,, any dates ?????? Rod


Yeah !!! especially if your'e on a PCP with a maximum of 10000 miles a year !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge

I think whatever you do has to be at least partly accessible for our overseas friends.

Whislt a huge party/mass cruise is a great idea, it will be mainly available to UK based members. Maybe it should be accompanied by an exclusive watch/keyring that can be purchased by anyone wherever they are in the world?


----------



## roddy

bozzy96 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> John o Groats to Lands End gets my vote,,, some sort of relay or "all the way " (   ) whatever suits, and taking in all the areas of interest,, eg. scottish west coast , snowdonia, lakes, yorkshire moors etc etc,, any dates ?????? Rod
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah !!! especially if your'e on a PCP with a maximum of 10000 miles a year !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

well ,, something for everyone,,, you could perhaps stand on a bridge / flyover and wave as it goes by !! :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## audimad

tony_rigby_uk said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres enough race circuits around the UK that would welcome us for the weekend, why not try to combine it with a BTCC round,
> 
> 
> 
> BTTC is top !!!!!!!!! been to my local race at oulten 2 years in a row !!
Click to expand...

 The BTCC is no longer as good as it once was, even Vauxhall have now quit.


----------



## bozzy96

audimad said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres enough race circuits around the UK that would welcome us for the weekend, why not try to combine it with a BTCC round,
> 
> 
> 
> BTTC is top !!!!!!!!! been to my local race at oulten 2 years in a row !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BTCC is no longer as good as it once was, even Vauxhall have now quit.
Click to expand...

Or WTCC that way we could bring some of our European friends to the party, a friend of mine is a member of a Mini club and they've just had the World mini meet in Longbridge over a weekend, only 6,500 minis turned up !!! hey I'm just throwing ideas out there, Thought with a large public gathering it would be good exposure for the TT model, this year its at Brands Hatch in July !!! nice weather, lots of people and TT's 8) 8) 8) 8)

I might even be able to put the roof down !!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## ecko2702

phodge said:


> I think whatever you do has to be at least partly accessible for our overseas friends.
> 
> Whislt a huge party/mass cruise is a great idea, it will be mainly available to UK based members. Maybe it should be accompanied by an exclusive watch/keyring that can be purchased by anyone wherever they are in the world?


Agreed


----------



## KammyTT

ecko2702 said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think whatever you do has to be at least partly accessible for our overseas friends.
> 
> Whislt a huge party/mass cruise is a great idea, it will be mainly available to UK based members. Maybe it should be accompanied by an exclusive watch/keyring that can be purchased by anyone wherever they are in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
Click to expand...

 a biased opinion :lol:


----------



## ecko2702

KammyTT said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think whatever you do has to be at least partly accessible for our overseas friends.
> 
> Whislt a huge party/mass cruise is a great idea, it will be mainly available to UK based members. Maybe it should be accompanied by an exclusive watch/keyring that can be purchased by anyone wherever they are in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a biased opinion :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe a little


----------



## Charlie

I like the idea of a relay drive, split into manageable sections of the country so that everyone (UK based) can take part at some point - ok it would be tricky to organise but there are enough people on here who would be interested in helping - regional reps could surely be involved in that to some extent ;-)

If there was an item that could be passed from one end of the country to the other (model TT car maybe?) that could make it more like a relay.

I also agree it would be nice to produce an item for purchase and it should be priced to attract as many people as possible. I could get T shirts / polo shirts / jumpers with an embroidered logo for a very reasonable price?

There definitely needs to be something, how long until the actual date of the anniversary?

Charlie


----------



## phodge

Just an idea....

A couple of years ago the MLR (Evo forum) organised a huge event at Castle Combe circuit.

They had a track day during the day, and then everyone parked up in an area for their colour (silver, black, blue etc). They then had a few parade laps on the circuit in colour order whilst an official from Guinness World Records looked on and they set a record for the number of Mitsi Lancer Evos on a circuit at any one time - about 350 I think.

After this, there was camping, barbq, bar, band and a party into the early hours.

And a very good time was had by all.

Oh, and there was a charge for taking part in the record attempt (about £10 iirc) which went to charity. With that and other collections during the day, and an auction in the evening, they managed to raise almost £7000 for the Richard Burns Foundation.

We might not want to copy them completely, but a record attempt might be fun? We could do it somewhere more central so that we could get maximum turnout....


----------



## CamV6

Track-day enet is a great idea especially as EvenTT10 is non-track day. Perhaps the TTF might want to come on board with EvenTT10 - maybe discuss with Nick?

Also really like the BTCC idea. Very different and great fun.

Commemorative watches & window srickers/car badges a winner too for those who cant make it or live too far away

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TTF


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
I like the idea of the key fob thing. But how about a very tasty one, well made and each numbered. It would be something to keep as a nice memory and we could also have part of the cost of the fob for a good cause. One of the fobs could be a one off special and as they are all numbered it could be drawn from a hat to replace the lucky persons original one. This would then take in TTers from all over the world.


----------



## bozzy96

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I like the idea of the key fob thing. But how about a very tasty one, well made and each numbered. It would be something to keep as a nice memory and we could also have part of the cost of the fob for a good cause. One of the fobs could be a one off special and as they are all numbered it could be drawn from a hat to replace the lucky persons original one. This would then take in TTers from all over the world.


Ok so I'm not hearing too much enthusiasm for the special edition Platinum Rolex Submariner encrusted with TTOC on it in diamonds !! Knew i should have bought a Corsa !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## seasurfer

Yep, a corsa is calling  dont know anyone who likes rolex, omega yes 

What is BTCC


----------



## rustyintegrale

seasurfer said:


> Yep, a corsa is calling  dont know anyone who likes rolex, omega yes
> 
> What is BTCC


British Touring Car Championship :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

bozzy96 said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> I like the idea of the key fob thing. But how about a very tasty one, well made and each numbered. It would be something to keep as a nice memory and we could also have part of the cost of the fob for a good cause. One of the fobs could be a one off special and as they are all numbered it could be drawn from a hat to replace the lucky persons original one. This would then take in TTers from all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm not hearing too much enthusiasm for the special edition Platinum Rolex Submariner encrusted with TTOC on it in diamonds !! Knew i should have bought a Corsa !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

TTF not TTOC :roll: put me down for one though


----------



## TT4PJ

wallsendmag said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> I like the idea of the key fob thing. But how about a very tasty one, well made and each numbered. It would be something to keep as a nice memory and we could also have part of the cost of the fob for a good cause. One of the fobs could be a one off special and as they are all numbered it could be drawn from a hat to replace the lucky persons original one. This would then take in TTers from all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm not hearing too much enthusiasm for the special edition Platinum Rolex Submariner encrusted with TTOC on it in diamonds !! Knew i should have bought a Corsa !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTF not TTOC :roll: put me down for one though
Click to expand...

Hiya,
Would that be a Rolex, a Corsa [smiley=bigcry.gif] or my key fob?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I think a Breitling would be nicer tbh.


----------



## audimad

How about a mega meet at the Nurburgring DTM race in august, then afterwards a few laps of the green hell?


----------



## rustyintegrale

wallsendmag said:


> I think a Breitling would be nicer tbh.


Breitlings are a bit chav mate... :lol:

Every builder round here has one and they all drive vans. How about an IWC like this but with black numerals and hands...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images ... &s=watches

There are places in Italy that make great replicas of these watches, they could be tailored... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## bozzy96

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a Breitling would be nicer tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Breitlings are a bit chav mate... :lol:
> 
> Every builder round here has one and they all drive vans. How about an IWC like this but with black numerals and hands...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images ... &s=watches
> 
> There are places in Italy that make great replicas of these watches, they could be tailored... :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

Go to Turkey, any coastal resort, they sell em by the Kilo !!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## audimad

Why don't we all have a vote on what has been put forward so far then go with that?


----------



## seasurfer

I dont want a mans watch, thank you 

Gill


----------



## audimad

I vote for the Nurburgring DTM mega meet.


----------



## KPO1981

How about a weekend festival hosted by Michael Jackson, Featuring an Elvis and John Lennon Duet?

Only joking, car sticker thingy available only at regional meeting places?? ... donations to some well deserved charity.


----------



## A3DFU

seasurfer said:


> Yep, a corsa is calling  dont know anyone who likes rolex, omega yes
> 
> What is BTCC


Omega rules [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

BTCC = British Touring Cars Championship


----------



## Senator

If it were to be Rolex it would have to be a Rolex TT (not a model, but a finish, Two Tone gold and SS).....bit chav however.
But surely the logical choice would have to be the Oris TT.

Oris TT


----------



## Wallsendmag

Senator said:


> If it were to be Rolex it would have to be a Rolex TT (not a model, but a finish, Two Tone gold and SS).....bit chav however.
> But surely the logical choice would have to be the Oris TT.
> 
> Oris TT


I could go for that.


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were to be Rolex it would have to be a Rolex TT (not a model, but a finish, Two Tone gold and SS).....bit chav however.
> But surely the logical choice would have to be the Oris TT.
> 
> Oris TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go for that.
Click to expand...

I wouldnt buy a watch; I got an Omega which I'm very happy with 8)


----------



## Senator

A3DFU said:


> I wouldnt buy a watch; I got an Omega which I'm very happy with 8)


I don't think any of us here would be willing to pay the entry fee for the Oris TT as a momento.


----------



## roddy

Senator said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt buy a watch; I got an Omega which I'm very happy with 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any of us here would be willing to pay the entry fee for the Oris TT as a momento.
Click to expand...

not 2p mate,,ok i am just a newbie,, 1 year,,, but i thought the TTf was about a car,, not jewelry for men !! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Senator

roddy said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt buy a watch; I got an Omega which I'm very happy with 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any of us here would be willing to pay the entry fee for the Oris TT as a momento.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not 2p mate,,ok i am just a newbie,, 1 year,,, but i thought the TTf was about a car,, not jewelry for men !! :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

I reckon that a TT is unique, it is about the only car I can think of that is truly about lifestyle.
You either understand or you don't.


----------



## seasurfer

I wouldnt buy a watch; I got an Omega which I'm very happy with 8)[/quote]

Same here Dani


----------



## Eiphos_1830

TT keyring is a good idea im liking that

But country trip sounds 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay how about this?

A national cruise and/or trackday where the ticket is a souvenir, numbered commemorative dash plaque. Then at the venue a number or numbers is/are drawn from a hat and the winner gets the commemorative watch/top prize and the runners up other prizes.

In order to maximise sales you make the commemorative plaques available to those overseas too but but at a pro-rata rate. The prizes are only available to those actually attending the event (to get cars through the gate) and spending money...

I reckon a weekend event with camping, music, bars and a party atmosphere would go down a storm with members here. Think about the atmosphere at Le Mans... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag

How about a commerative email ?


----------



## rustyintegrale

wallsendmag said:


> How about a commerative email ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

And a spelling book.


----------



## bozzy96

How about Donnington ??? apparently they have a few dates available :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

bozzy96 said:


> How about Donnington ??? apparently they have a few dates available :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That would suit the TDi owners


----------



## bozzy96

wallsendmag said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Donnington ??? apparently they have a few dates available :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That would suit the TDi owners
Click to expand...

A commemorative plough !!!! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

bozzy96 said:


> How about Donnington ??? apparently they have a few dates available :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Rockingham would be better. We could be as noisy as we like and there's a lot more room...


----------



## bozzy96

rustyintegrale said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Donnington ??? apparently they have a few dates available :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Rockingham would be better. We could be as noisy as we like and there's a lot more room...
Click to expand...

That would be an excellent venue for a weekend meet as they have meeting and camping grounds there !!!! i happen to know the Stadium director as well, :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

You know how muh that place costs ?


----------



## bozzy96

wallsendmag said:


> You know how muh that place costs ?


It depends on how we would like to utilise it !! if we wanted it to ourselves then yes, a small fortune, but if we combine it with another event (ie a race day or an Ann Summers party !!) then you would be surprised, it is central to the UK, has all the space we need, and lots of camping and events area,

Like i say just a thought !! more than happy to make the call , 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

wallsendmag said:


> You know how muh that place costs ?


Yep. And we know what it cost the TTOC. :?

So, how many members on the TTF? How many UK based? How much would people pay for a 'value' ticket to win a BIG prize and how many would go for a BIG weekend with a party thrown in?

Time to look at sponsorship I think... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## audimad

How about a run to Le Mans to watch the race or is it and the Nurburgring too far? :?


----------



## TT K8

I like the Castle Combe day idea, with the charity donation and record attempt (not to mention the p*** up - sorry rounds of soft drinks and BBQ after). We could issue a commemorative item (no not a Rolex!) to those taking part with the date on or something, with the plain item available for purchase by those not able to attend. That way we get a souvenir of the day that non attendees can also get a slice of, a damn good day out, some excellent photo opportunities, and we do our bit for charity too!

Relay idea also good, with something or someone being taken from LE to JOG, and this too would also be great to take part in. No souvenir at the end though, unless we were taking an artist/photographer from Cornwall to do a painting/photo in Scotland (of a TT of course), then sell limited editions prints, or something like that.............................


----------



## audimad

How about a tour to all the circuits used in the BTCC?


----------



## McKenzie

bozzy96 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Donnington ??? apparently they have a few dates available :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Rockingham would be better. We could be as noisy as we like and there's a lot more room...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be an excellent venue for a weekend meet as they have meeting and camping grounds there !!!! i happen to know the Stadium director as well, :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Would that be the Buller's by any chance?


----------



## Dotti

If your thoughts are going into a TTF get together at any venue, similar to that of the annual event, then why not combine this celebration with Duxford? :roll:


----------



## hanzo

Give away a free TTRS for all the members !


----------



## scoTTy

audimad said:


> How about a mega meet at the Nurburgring DTM race in august, then afterwards a few laps of the green hell?





audimad said:


> How about a tour to all the circuits used in the BTCC?


hehehehe I really like your posts but this is the TT forum. 95% seem to polish them but don't drive other than to or from work. :?

The anniversary should be a mass polishing session in a car park. You'd get more turn up than at the 'ring.

<and duck for cover> [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## seasurfer

hanzo said:


> Give away a free TTRS for all the members !


Somebody can have two then, i dont like them  well, i like the wheels i suppose.


----------



## mailrush

seasurfer said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give away a free TTRS for all the members !
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody can have two then, i dont like them  well, i like the wheels i suppose.
Click to expand...

shotgun!!


----------



## bozzy96

mailrush said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give away a free TTRS for all the members !
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody can have two then, i dont like them  well, i like the wheels i suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shotgun!!
Click to expand...

Small nuclear device


----------



## mailrush

bozzy96 said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> shotgun!!
> 
> 
> 
> Small nuclear device
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

damn. i lose again!

all those hours on Call of Duty Modern Warfare and I still dont know that nuke beats shotgun! arghhhh


----------



## seasurfer

Thats not very nice


----------



## audimad

scoTTy said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a mega meet at the Nurburgring DTM race in august, then afterwards a few laps of the green hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a tour to all the circuits used in the BTCC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehehehe I really like your posts but this is the TT forum. 95% seem to polish them but don't drive other than to or from work. :?
> 
> The anniversary should be a mass polishing session in a car park. You'd get more turn up than at the 'ring.
> 
> <and duck for cover> [smiley=clown.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

Wak said:


> Would the Forum have any clout with Audi to sponsor an event?


I suggest the following Wak:

One person writes to the CEO of Audi Group HQ stating total TT Members, copying in UK Head of Business for Audi.

I have the CEOs details.

Drop me a PM.

Ciao for now,

Niaz


----------



## bozzy96

wallstreet said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would the Forum have any clout with Audi to sponsor an event?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest the following Wak:
> 
> One person writes to the CEO of Audi Group HQ stating total TT Members, copying in UK Head of Business for Audi.
> 
> I have the CEOs details.
> 
> Drop me a PM.
> 
> Ciao for now,
> 
> Niaz
Click to expand...

This has got to be done !!!


----------



## antcole

Hmmmm... how to celebrate eh...?

I suggest you take me out drinking.

We will be merry, celebrate profusely, hopefully continue the evening like a whirling dervish and barking like a terrier closely followed by collapsing in a snotty heap with soiled trousers in front of an ITV film crew for some late night police documentary.

*Or*

See if you can get some of those insulated mugs priced up with a TT Forum / TTOC logo and im sure they will sell out immediately.
(not the tall spindley stainless ones that are designed to fall over spilling red hot soup on your testicles, the short plastic sided dumpy ones are better about 4"x6" by Berghaus or somesuch)

Thats about it really.

Either will do - or both?


----------



## sniper-sam

Private Prozac said:


> What about a commemorative watch like the Fossil one that was produced before?


+1


----------



## sniper-sam

kite said:


> What about some sort of relay around the country, taking in as many members as possible...
> maybe a lands end to john O'groats for charridee.....


Kindof leaves us out of the mix then :?


----------



## sniper-sam

phodge said:


> I think whatever you do has to be at least partly accessible for our overseas friends.
> 
> Whislt a huge party/mass cruise is a great idea, it will be mainly available to UK based members. Maybe it should be accompanied by an exclusive watch/keyring that can be purchased by anyone wherever they are in the world?


At last someone has realised that England, Scotland and Wales are not the only countries on the UK or indeed the world.
Well done Penny [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## HighTT

wallstreet said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would the Forum have any clout with Audi to sponsor an event?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest the following Wak:
> 
> One person writes to the CEO of Audi Group HQ stating total TT Members, copying in UK Head of Business for Audi.
> 
> I have the CEOs details.
> 
> Drop me a PM.
> 
> Ciao for now,
> 
> Niaz
Click to expand...

and ask them to bring along free Dashpods for all those who attend the event :roll: :wink:


----------



## seasurfer

When is the 10th Anniversary ?


----------



## seasurfer

When is the 10th Anniversary ?


----------



## bozzy96

Ok then Just to throw a Idea in the Air " how a Weekend at spearmint Rhino with a commemorative damming photo for the Wife " you never know Audi might sponsor it !!

More Vodka woman !!!!!!


----------



## audimad

There are alot of ideas floating around on here, some good, some bad and some just plain stupid but when are we going to do something or is it just going to be all talk.


----------



## kmpowell

audimad said:


> There are alot of ideas floating around on here, some good, some bad and some just plain stupid but when are we going to do something or is it just going to be all talk.


Lot's of ideas indeed - keep them coming!

The anniversay is in the summer June/July, so we have a few months yet to formulate a plan.


----------



## seasurfer

How many members are we talking about ? would be a good help to know for viable ideas


----------



## T3RBO

seasurfer said:


> How many members are we talking about ? would be a good help to know for viable ideas


Imagine it will be somewhere between 1 and 21319 (number of members on this forum)


----------



## glslang

The Castle Combe idea sounds pretty cool to me. The idea of beating a record sounds great actually. So another +1 for that. As for the idea of a watch I won't go for it - will stick to my Breitling.


----------



## ecko2702

bozzy96 said:


> Ok then Just to throw a Idea in the Air " how a Weekend at spearmint Rhino with a commemorative damming photo for the Wife " you never know Audi might sponsor it !!
> 
> More Vodka woman !!!!!!


Well in that case I'm going to be booking a flight to the UK never pass up a strip club. :lol:


----------



## seasurfer

bozzy96 said:


> Ok then Just to throw a Idea in the Air " how a Weekend at spearmint Rhino with a commemorative damming photo for the Wife " you never know Audi might sponsor it !!
> 
> More Vodka woman !!!!!!


    So tasteless


----------



## bozzy96

seasurfer said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then Just to throw a Idea in the Air " how a Weekend at spearmint Rhino with a commemorative damming photo for the Wife " you never know Audi might sponsor it !!
> 
> More Vodka woman !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So tasteless
Click to expand...

Sorry , With a bar-b-que , 
8) 8)


----------



## seasurfer

Still Extremely Tasteless. Anyhow, bbq in a strip club could be a bit risky 

Gill


----------



## bozzy96

seasurfer said:


> Still Extremely Tasteless. Anyhow, bbq in a strip club could be a bit risky
> 
> Gill


Very True about being a bit risky !! I think there are some health and saftey inmplications there from both points of view,

Anyway, heres an idea, Mallory Park !!!! centre of the UK has a nice little circuit for those who want to be a track hero, in the centre of the circuit (paddock area)there is a large Cafe, and plenty of parking space for approx 700 cars, They have camping areas for approx 1000 tents, however along with this they also have a driving experience centre, Tanks, quads, motocross etc, 
there are no issues with marquees and Barby's,can have as many as we want, there is a public address system for announcements etc, 
Its known as the Friendly circuit (Yeah, when i crashed at gerrards at 125mph on my 1098R it didn't seem so bloody friendly!!!) because they will accomodate any request, I have worked with these guys before and they are really helpful,

If we speak to Audi Uk they may supply a Marketing Truck with demo models, I mean they have track around the centre so it may as well be used, the website is http://www.mallorypark.co.uk/ if you want to check it out, there is even somewhere to have a stand for live entertainment,

Circuits like brands hatch and rockingham are very expensive, and are very large and theres a danger we can "look lost" in them, this circuit is small and compact,

The circuit is situated smack bang in the centre of the UK so its ideal for everybody and has some good roads to drive to get to it,

So there you go Guys and Gals just a thought, !!!!!!!!

Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!


----------



## audimad

bozzy96 said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still Extremely Tasteless. Anyhow, bbq in a strip club could be a bit risky
> 
> Gill
> 
> 
> 
> Very True about being a bit risky !! I think there are some health and saftey inmplications there from both points of view,
> 
> Anyway, heres an idea, Mallory Park !!!! centre of the UK has a nice little circuit for those who want to be a track hero, in the centre of the circuit (paddock area)there is a large Cafe, and plenty of parking space for approx 700 cars, They have camping areas for approx 1000 tents, however along with this they also have a driving experience centre, Tanks, quads, motocross etc,
> there are no issues with marquees and Barby's,can have as many as we want, there is a public address system for announcements etc,
> Its known as the Friendly circuit (Yeah, when i crashed at gerrards at 125mph on my 1098R it didn't seem so bloody friendly!!!) because they will accomodate any request, I have worked with these guys before and they are really helpful,
> 
> If we speak to Audi Uk they may supply a Marketing Truck with demo models, I mean they have track around the centre so it may as well be used, the website is http://www.mallorypark.co.uk/ if you want to check it out, there is even somewhere to have a stand for live entertainment,
> 
> Circuits like brands hatch and rockingham are very expensive, and are very large and theres a danger we can "look lost" in them, this circuit is small and compact,
> 
> The circuit is situated smack bang in the centre of the UK so its ideal for everybody and has some good roads to drive to get to it,
> 
> So there you go Guys and Gals just a thought, !!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!
Click to expand...

 At last an excellent idea, it gets my vote.


----------



## rustyintegrale

audimad said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still Extremely Tasteless. Anyhow, bbq in a strip club could be a bit risky
> 
> Gill
> 
> 
> 
> Very True about being a bit risky !! I think there are some health and saftey inmplications there from both points of view,
> 
> Anyway, heres an idea, Mallory Park !!!! centre of the UK has a nice little circuit for those who want to be a track hero, in the centre of the circuit (paddock area)there is a large Cafe, and plenty of parking space for approx 700 cars, They have camping areas for approx 1000 tents, however along with this they also have a driving experience centre, Tanks, quads, motocross etc,
> there are no issues with marquees and Barby's,can have as many as we want, there is a public address system for announcements etc,
> Its known as the Friendly circuit (Yeah, when i crashed at gerrards at 125mph on my 1098R it didn't seem so bloody friendly!!!) because they will accomodate any request, I have worked with these guys before and they are really helpful,
> 
> If we speak to Audi Uk they may supply a Marketing Truck with demo models, I mean they have track around the centre so it may as well be used, the website is http://www.mallorypark.co.uk/ if you want to check it out, there is even somewhere to have a stand for live entertainment,
> 
> Circuits like brands hatch and rockingham are very expensive, and are very large and theres a danger we can "look lost" in them, this circuit is small and compact,
> 
> The circuit is situated smack bang in the centre of the UK so its ideal for everybody and has some good roads to drive to get to it,
> 
> So there you go Guys and Gals just a thought, !!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At last an excellent idea, it gets my vote.
Click to expand...

Mine too. Superb idea. 8)

cheers

rich


----------



## McKenzie

bozzy96 said:


> Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!


I managed a under 46 seconds when i last went there :twisted:. Great circuit but there is a big chance of some massive crashes there, its pretty tight and not much run off area there.


----------



## bozzy96

McKenzie said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed a under 46 seconds when i last went there :twisted:. Great circuit but there is a big chance of some massive crashes there, its pretty tight and not much run off area there.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

On Two Wheels ?????


----------



## rustyintegrale

bozzy96 said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed a under 46 seconds when i last went there :twisted:. Great circuit but there is a big chance of some massive crashes there, its pretty tight and not much run off area there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

On Two Wheels ?????  [/quote][/quote][/quote]

He's only got two wheels... :lol:


----------



## McKenzie

bozzy96 said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed a under 46 seconds when i last went there :twisted:. Great circuit but there is a big chance of some massive crashes there, its pretty tight and not much run off area there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

On Two Wheels ?????  [/quote][/quote][/quote]

God no!, the only time i've been on a bike was a moped and i still managed to low side that after about 10 minutes haha


----------



## scoTTy

bozzy96 said:


> Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!


If you're offering the use of your 1098 then it gets my vote


----------



## bozzy96

scoTTy said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I can do a lap in 1.01.56 on a 217bhp Superstock Ducati 1098R if anyone fancys a go !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're offering the use of your 1098 then it gets my vote
Click to expand...

at a grand an engine rebuild every 4000 kms erm no !!! but i do know the people who supply the British superbike Audis (R8, RS6's , S4s etc) may be able to get the use of those for track demo's if the weekend doesn't drop on the same as a BSB meeting / Logistically pheasible,

8) 8) 8)


----------



## audimad

scoTTy said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a mega meet at the Nurburgring DTM race in august, then afterwards a few laps of the green hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a tour to all the circuits used in the BTCC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehehehe I really like your posts but this is the TT forum. 95% seem to polish them but don't drive other than to or from work. :?
> 
> The anniversary should be a mass polishing session in a car park. You'd get more turn up than at the 'ring.
> 
> <and duck for cover> [smiley=clown.gif]
Click to expand...

 If this celebration EVER does happen at Mallory Park then the 95% of TTF members can have an area set aside for polishing their cars. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96

audimad said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a mega meet at the Nurburgring DTM race in august, then afterwards a few laps of the green hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a tour to all the circuits used in the BTCC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehehehe I really like your posts but this is the TT forum. 95% seem to polish them but don't drive other than to or from work. :?
> 
> The anniversary should be a mass polishing session in a car park. You'd get more turn up than at the 'ring.
> 
> <and duck for cover> [smiley=clown.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this celebration EVER does happen at Mallory Park then the 95% of TTF members can have an area set aside for polishing their cars. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Was going to set aside Leicester for the polishers !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

audimad said:


> If this celebration EVER does happen at Mallory Park then the 95% of TTF members can have an area set aside for polishing their cars. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not me mate... :lol:










When this little lot has gone I'll be driving it not polishing it... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Gone

Tanks get my vote any day of the week. 8)


----------



## Jae

The TTF does have a voice with Audi DE and UK.

What about asking Audi UK to arrange a special Audi Driving Experience day at the Bedford Autodrome?

Re the date, the site URL was registered on the 30th May, 2000. Launch of the site was the following Tuesday, June 6th, 2000.

BR

Jae


----------



## A3DFU

Jae said:


> The TTF does have a voice with Audi DE and UK.
> 
> What about asking Audi UK to arrange a special Audi Driving Experience day at the Bedford Autodrome?
> 
> Re the date, the site URL was registered on the 30th May, 2000. Launch of the site was the following Tuesday, June 6th, 2000.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


Sounds great Jae 8)

I have Bedford in super memories: it's been there that I was taken round the track in a special twin seater F1 car by an ex F1 driver: it was one of the most exhilarating experiences I ever had


----------



## bozzy96

A3DFU said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTF does have a voice with Audi DE and UK.
> 
> What about asking Audi UK to arrange a special Audi Driving Experience day at the Bedford Autodrome?
> 
> Re the date, the site URL was registered on the 30th May, 2000. Launch of the site was the following Tuesday, June 6th, 2000.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae
Click to expand...

Sounds great Jae 8)

They already do these free of charge..........they are called test drives !!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jae said:


> The TTF does have a voice with Audi DE and UK.
> 
> What about asking Audi UK to arrange a special Audi Driving Experience day at the Bedford Autodrome?
> 
> Re the date, the site URL was registered on the 30th May, 2000. Launch of the site was the following Tuesday, June 6th, 2000.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


Sounds like a plan , you asking Jae? :wink:


----------



## Jae

The Audi Experience at Bedford is something quite different. It aint no test drive!

Some of us early owners will remember it well - those of us who had to get their cars sorted out in the pre spoiler days were given a free day down at Bedford - and I mean a day. Driving Palmer Audi single seaters, off roaders, S3, TT, Lotus Elise S, VX220 amongst others....that is what Im talking about!!

I need to find out if this is still offered by Bedford Autodrome and then talk to Audi UK. Audi DE would not be interested in this, as the site is predominantly UK based.

I think that a memento of some description should be sorted out though, for those who cannot take part in any meet at all.


----------



## scoTTy

I've done two such days at Bedford. Totally top top days but since they're £600+ per person I'll be (pleasantly) amazed if this is on the cards.

p.s. They've dropped the Audi engines in the single seaters and they're now Jags so it's less Audi focussed than it used to be.


----------



## Jae

Scotty,

They (FPA) are still running Audi 1.8T 20V engines in their 2010 cars

http://www.formulapalmeraudi.com/about-fpa/car.aspx

As far as it happening, as I said, it was an idea....

Or how about Audi stump up the best prize....a new Audi TT!?


----------



## audimad

Jae said:


> The TTF does have a voice with Audi DE and UK.
> 
> What about asking Audi UK to arrange a special Audi Driving Experience day at the Bedford Autodrome?
> 
> Re the date, the site URL was registered on the 30th May, 2000. Launch of the site was the following Tuesday, June 6th, 2000.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


 Another good idea but WHEN will something happen?


----------



## Wallsendmag

audimad said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTF does have a voice with Audi DE and UK.
> 
> What about asking Audi UK to arrange a special Audi Driving Experience day at the Bedford Autodrome?
> 
> Re the date, the site URL was registered on the 30th May, 2000. Launch of the site was the following Tuesday, June 6th, 2000.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae
> 
> 
> 
> Another good idea but WHEN will something happen?
Click to expand...

Hell froze over last week so It could be anytime now.


----------



## bozzy96

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTF does have a voice with Audi DE and UK.
> 
> What about asking Audi UK to arrange a special Audi Driving Experience day at the Bedford Autodrome?
> 
> Re the date, the site URL was registered on the 30th May, 2000. Launch of the site was the following Tuesday, June 6th, 2000.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae
> 
> 
> 
> Another good idea but WHEN will something happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell froze over last week so It could be anytime now.
Click to expand...

Ithought it was meant to be a celebration of the TTF / The TT, Thats why i was moving toward a weekend thing where we can all get together over a few glasses of Pop, big Barbque and a bit of entertainment, obviously not forgetting the cars themselves, concourse etc, but mine had a track around us with spectators areas, cafe, and camping all on the same site,

Was i missing something ????, [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## audimad

Yes it needs to be on a weekend but at this rate it will be the 15 year anniversary. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96

audimad said:


> Yes it needs to be on a weekend but at this rate it will be the 15 year anniversary. :lol: :lol: :lol:


By the time it's sorted the Facelift will be here !!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

Jae said:


> Scotty,
> 
> They (FPA) are still running Audi 1.8T 20V engines in their 2010 cars
> 
> http://www.formulapalmeraudi.com/about-fpa/car.aspx
> 
> As far as it happening, as I said, it was an idea....
> 
> Or how about Audi stump up the best prize....a new Audi TT!?


Aha ! So FPA still runs it's just they've dropped the car from the Palmer Sport days.

It would be a top day ... especially if you can get the prize raised up to an R8


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> Yes it needs to be on a weekend but at this rate it will be the 15 year anniversary. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Slow down, Jeff. I believe that Jae suggested May/June time?


----------



## seasurfer

Hello anyone !!!

I had asked a few pages back:

1 - how many members are we talking about and

2 - do you want me to contact my Audi for any suggestions of momentos?

Gill


----------



## Jae

Gill,

There are over 60000 visitors to the site every month, with over 1000 active forum members per day. Who knows how many this could be.

As for my Audi - what / who do you mean? A dealership would not be interested / able to sponsor something on a national level, any approach would have to be through Audi UK / DE, as that's where the marketing budgets are. We do have several contacts in Audi and any approach should be made through either myself, Nem or Kevin so as to prevent confusion.

Many thanks for the suggestion!

BR

Jae


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'll celibrate by fitting my FMIC :lol: :lol: :lol: but whatever you guys choose will be fine by me... :lol:


----------



## seasurfer

Thanks for info Jae, wow thats alot more than i expected. Looking forward to taking part what ever is organised.

Gill


----------



## bozzy96

Jae said:


> Gill,
> 
> There are over 60000 visitors to the site every month, with over 1000 active forum members per day. Who knows how many this could be.
> 
> As for my Audi - what / who do you mean? A dealership would not be interested / able to sponsor something on a national level, any approach would have to be through Audi UK / DE, as that's where the marketing budgets are. We do have several contacts in Audi and any approach should be made through either myself, Nem or Kevin so as to prevent confusion.
> 
> Many thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


This seems a lot of people queing up for a drive in single seaters ?????


----------



## mailrush

bozzy96 said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gill,
> 
> There are over 60000 visitors to the site every month, with over 1000 active forum members per day. Who knows how many this could be.
> 
> As for my Audi - what / who do you mean? A dealership would not be interested / able to sponsor something on a national level, any approach would have to be through Audi UK / DE, as that's where the marketing budgets are. We do have several contacts in Audi and any approach should be made through either myself, Nem or Kevin so as to prevent confusion.
> 
> Many thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae
> 
> 
> 
> This seems a lot of people queing up for a drive in single seaters ?????
Click to expand...

I dont blame them! Had a single seater experience in November at silverstone and was amazing!!


----------



## bozzy96

mailrush said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gill,
> 
> There are over 60000 visitors to the site every month, with over 1000 active forum members per day. Who knows how many this could be.
> 
> As for my Audi - what / who do you mean? A dealership would not be interested / able to sponsor something on a national level, any approach would have to be through Audi UK / DE, as that's where the marketing budgets are. We do have several contacts in Audi and any approach should be made through either myself, Nem or Kevin so as to prevent confusion.
> 
> Many thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae
> 
> 
> 
> This seems a lot of people queing up for a drive in single seaters ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont blame them! Had a single seater experience in November at silverstone and was amazing!!
Click to expand...

I think you missed my point !!! This is meant to be a big meet / celebration of the TTF / TT drivers, not a big que to do two laps of a circuit and then drive home, sorry to be so negative or am i missing something ????? If I am please enlighten me !!


----------



## mailrush

bozzy96 said:


> I think you missed my point !!! This is meant to be a big meet / celebration of the TTF / TT drivers, not a big que to do two laps of a circuit and then drive home, sorry to be so negative or am i missing something ????? If I am please enlighten me !!


oh i see. well I think Jae meant more of a "proper" experience day (lots of difference experiences, a few hours/whole day, some food and drink etc etc)??


----------



## audimad

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it needs to be on a weekend but at this rate it will be the 15 year anniversary. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Slow down, Jeff. I believe that Jae suggested May/June time?
Click to expand...

 Yes, but what year? :lol:


----------



## audimad

Can we start a poll? I vote for bozzy96's excellent idea of Mallory Park. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

I vote for Knockhill


----------



## audimad

Bozzy96's idea is so good i vote for it again. 2 for Mallory Park, 1 for Knockoff, sorry hill. :lol: Seriously though Mallory Park would be an excellent venue.


----------



## bozzy96

wallsendmag said:


> I vote for Knockhill


Oh yeah !!! lets go to the most remote part of the world next to the jungles of Borneo !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad

bozzy96 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for Knockhill
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah !!! lets go to the most remote part of the world next to the jungles of Borneo !!!! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 They'll probably still have snow in june. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it needs to be on a weekend but at this rate it will be the 15 year anniversary. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Slow down, Jeff. I believe that Jae suggested May/June time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but what year? :lol:
Click to expand...

As Jae mentioned earlier, if you leave it to him, Kevin and/or Nick I'm sure all will be fine and sorted in due course 8)


----------



## Grahamstt

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it needs to be on a weekend but at this rate it will be the 15 year anniversary. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Slow down, Jeff. I believe that Jae suggested May/June time?
Click to expand...

 I've been following this as I'm really keen to come along
I'm going to the Nurburgring 14th May so try to avoid this weekend folks - unless you all want to come over as well

Graham


----------



## kite

Please try to avoid Le Mans 24hr....
Fathers Day week end.....


----------



## Wallsendmag

bozzy96 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for Knockhill
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah !!! lets go to the most remote part of the world next to the jungles of Borneo !!!! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It's an interesting track with a nice cafe and an unusual micro climate.


----------



## robokn

Might pop over as I am Brunei next month, what dates are we looking at :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR

Wak said:


> Would the Forum have any clout with Audi to sponsor an event?


How about Audi "World" Corp. 1. Tell their Dealers not to go over MFG Sugg. Retail some go over as much as 500%

2. Give members a card with symbols to be punched out after use giving us certain discounts at the dealerships off MFG S.R.

not their inflated prices (current Countries as Countries very) and have a 3 year expiration date.

List on ticket fully syn.. oil change $29.95 if we do not stock oil you bring your own oil only $14.95 / 2- free tire rotation / if you buy tires from us 20% off Audi's everyday low price plus free stems, balance, flat repairs and tire rotations every 5k-9k.

2- free OBO code check, fully check of hoses, bushings. Discount on brake fluid / Haldex / Free Loaner or shuttle person

Just some ideas Everybody Wins Audi gets you to come in as they must know the have a bad rapport in US

and they have a chance to change peoples mind or possibly sell them another car. Most of all they have the pleasure

of having a customer forever....

L8R


----------



## audimad

Quickly, before it becomes "Our 11 year anniversary"! :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

not quite as grand, but may be good as a lead up, but how about a TTF Aniversary PC & Mac desktop / background?

I'm sure there are plenty of creative people on here who would be willing to contribute, could even have a competition of sorts

I know it's simplistic but just a thought

cheers

Paul


----------



## Charlie

Ikon66 said:


> not quite as grand, but may be good as a lead up, but how about a TTF Aniversary PC & Mac desktop / background?
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of creative people on here who would be willing to contribute, could even have a competition of sorts
> 
> I know it's simplistic but just a thought
> 
> cheers
> 
> Paul


I like this idea 

Charlie


----------



## Kyleson

Hi Everyone,

New member here, i must say what a fantastic forum this is, i do consult it regularly.

The 10 year anniversary ideas sound great, how about somebody putting together some of the best bits of the forum like a recap - images, links & and some exclusive bits not available anywhere else online etc.
Could then have a USB memory stick produced with those files installed. The stick will of course have space left for regular use too and would look great on the cars keyring.









basic ones like this will cost around £5-6 personalised & sell in shops at well over £10

Kyle


----------



## rustyintegrale

Kyleson said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New member here, i must say what a fantastic forum this is, i do consult it regularly.
> 
> The 10 year anniversary ideas sound great, how about somebody putting together some of the best bits of the forum like a recap - images, links & and some exclusive bits not available anywhere else online etc.
> Could then have a USB memory stick produced with those files installed. The stick will of course have space left for regular use too and would look great on the cars keyring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basic ones like this will cost around £5-6 personalised & sell in shops at well over £10
> 
> Kyle


Another good idea. I really like that, plus everyone who uses the forum can make use of it too.

Only thing I'd suggest to improve it is a different choice of stick...










Then they'll look even better on a key ring... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## A3DFU

Kyleson said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New member here, i must say what a fantastic forum this is, i do consult it regularly.
> 
> The 10 year anniversary ideas sound great, how about somebody putting together some of the best bits of the forum like a recap - images, links & and some exclusive bits not available anywhere else online etc.
> Could then have a USB memory stick produced with those files installed. The stick will of course have space left for regular use too and would look great on the cars keyring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basic ones like this will cost around £5-6 personalised & sell in shops at well over £10
> 
> Kyle


Hello and welcome to the forum, Kyle 

I really like your idea [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kyleson

hello again,

thanks Dani & Rich it is good to be here!
the keyshape looks much better, i was running out of time this morning and it was the first image of a black and silver stick i found.

other thing that would be useful are the alloy tax holders like the audi one i have atm... could do with a nice USB stick tho.









Kyle


----------



## A3DFU

Kyleson said:


> hello again,
> 
> thanks Dani & Rich it is good to be here!
> the keyshape looks much better, i was running out of time this morning and it was the first image of a black and silver stick i found.
> 
> other thing that would be useful are the alloy tax holders like the audi one i have atm... could do with a nice USB stick tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle


I think the USB stick would be a better choice Kyle; something very unique 8)

The tax disc holders are already available from the TTOC shop. BTW, your next move is to join the TTOC of course  :-*


----------



## Dotti

Mallory Park [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC

Dotti said:


> Mallory Park [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Now there's a grate idea Track day :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96

DAZTTC said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mallory Park [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a grate idea Track day :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Sorry guys, I think the decisions made, I guess it's a USB Stick and a screen saver !!!!


----------



## audimad

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mallory Park [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a grate idea Track day :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry guys, I think the decisions made, I guess it's a USB Stick and a screen saver !!!!
Click to expand...

 WHAT!! NO track day.


----------



## Dotti

A USB STICK? I feel words from Nanna Tate from Catherine Tate coming on to an idea of that! :lol:


----------



## ecko2702

A USB stick? I thought this was a car forum not a IT forum :lol: :lol: That is actually a good idea though Should be cheap enough for everyone. Another storage place for the good ol' online porn stash for some :lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24

Got to be mallory park for me. The 10th anniversary should be something special, anyone can put together a screensaver or put a few images on a usb stick. Yes we do have cruises and meets however getting as many members off the forum as possible to one event would be awesome and as the proposed event is over a weekend and is quite a way away yet, many members will be able to attend it. For me this is by far the best idea yet [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bozzy96

smarties24 said:


> Got to be mallory park for me. The 10th anniversary should be something special, anyone can put together a screensaver or put a few images on a usb stick. Yes we do have cruises and meets however getting as many members off the forum as possible to one event would be awesome and as the proposed event is over a weekend and is quite a way away yet, many members will be able to attend it. For me this is by far the best idea yet [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Well lets hope the powers that be are listening, a summers day, couple of hundred TTs, a circuit, some demo R8 v10s from the BSB, trade stands, live bands, evening entertainment, a track, or a USB stick !!!! oh then theres the driving experience range, tanks, Quads, motocross, mountainbikes etc !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Why not have several events throughout Europe so the majority of forum users can attend?


----------



## Mark Davies

The obvious problem is that anything we decide to do is always going to turn into a second "evenTT'10" - pretty much all the track suggestions are more or less what we did at Rockingham. The thing is, we've already got an evenTT'10 on the way, so why not just add something to that as an anniversary celebration (albeit a little late, perhaps) instead of duplicating efforts? If by combining the two we can encourage more people to attend then all the better.

So, how about a one off, commemorative competition of some sort, or some other kind of celebration while we are all together already?


----------



## Dotti

How about a little chrome flat TT made with a commemorative inscription with 'TTF 10th anniversay' on. Something similar to this in a few choices maybe we can wear, display in our cars or something external on the TT or to just keep as a 'keep sake' as a proud forum member. With this it might be nice to maybe do it with a little certicifate with a number on, if so many are made and boxed. I realise this may not be a cheap idea. But it would be a nice one.

This should be a special occasion. It's an achievment for an internet forum to have come this far I think. Oh and throw in Mallory Park once again ... c'mon let's really go for it, make a right jolly of it and a good excuse to come together as one and look forward to many more years ahead 8)


----------



## seasurfer

On a similar idea to Dotti, a tiny flat gold TT as a pendant for the ladies, something which is tasteful and well made of course  I wouldnt mind sourcing some info if you want me to look in to it.

Gill


----------



## bozzy96

Mark Davies said:


> The obvious problem is that anything we decide to do is always going to turn into a second "evenTT'10" - pretty much all the track suggestions are more or less what we did at Rockingham. The thing is, we've already got an evenTT'10 on the way, so why not just add something to that as an anniversary celebration (albeit a little late, perhaps) instead of duplicating efforts? If by combining the two we can encourage more people to attend then all the better.
> 
> So, how about a one off, commemorative competition of some sort, or some other kind of celebration while we are all together already?


OK Guys, This is NOT a track day,it would be available to those that want to use the facility, but the main idea is the centre paddock area, where the entainment camping, trade stands etc would be held, So you've sussed me, I intended making this bigger that "evenTT10", Given the budget, I do this for a living, hence why i suggested what i did, through various contacts and "acquaintances" i could throw a hell of a celebration, I could even probably get a demo round the track of tsome of the Isle of Mann "TT" Bikes, (255bhp, 197mph down the straight) which is where it all started, I will say though that there have been some good ideas thrown around (and some daft ones, yes i know, me as well !!!) but i will re-iterate that this is not a track day !!!!


----------



## Dotti

bozzy96 said:


> OK Guys, This is NOT a track day,it would be available to those that want to use the facility, but the main idea is the centre paddock area, where the entainment camping, trade stands etc would be held, So you've sussed me, I intended making this bigger that "evenTT10", Given the budget, I do this for a living, hence why i suggested what i did, through various contacts and "acquaintances" i could throw a hell of a celebration, I could even probably get a demo round the track of tsome of the Isle of Mann "TT" Bikes, (255bhp, 197mph down the straight) which is where it all started, I will say though that there have been some good ideas thrown around (and some daft ones, yes i know, me as well !!!) but i will re-iterate that this is not a track day !!!!


Can you make it possible also for Jim'll fix it to be there too?  . Like your idea, that combined with my idea of a little chrome TT with a commemorative bit on also. 8)

Ok everybody, get going down to your local tent shop and see which tents fit in your TT boots in preperation for this event  .... *wonder if a blow up bed will fit too*!


----------



## seasurfer

Yes it does fit Dotti


----------



## Dotti

seasurfer said:


> Yes it does fit Dotti


  Think we need a poll on this


----------



## seasurfer

Last year our van had brocken down two days before a kitesurfing event which my hubby was entered in so we had to pack what we needed and go down to Brighton in the TT, we took:

8mtr Kite
11 mtr Kite
136cm Kitesurf board
180cm surf board
Wetsuit
Harness
2 Holdalls of clothes and toiletries and makeup of course
load of food
A huge fresh chocolate cream cake for my folks
spare coats, hats and gloves
flattened airbed


----------



## ecko2702

I still think the TTF 10 year anniversary badge (similar to the TTOC one) is a good idea. I think the Administrators and Mods should get something else special too for all the time and effort they put in.


----------



## audimad

Dotti said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Guys, This is NOT a track day,it would be available to those that want to use the facility, but the main idea is the centre paddock area, where the entainment camping, trade stands etc would be held, So you've sussed me, I intended making this bigger that "evenTT10", Given the budget, I do this for a living, hence why i suggested what i did, through various contacts and "acquaintances" i could throw a hell of a celebration, I could even probably get a demo round the track of tsome of the Isle of Mann "TT" Bikes, (255bhp, 197mph down the straight) which is where it all started, I will say though that there have been some good ideas thrown around (and some daft ones, yes i know, me as well !!!) but i will re-iterate that this is not a track day !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make it possible also for Jim'll fix it to be there too?  . Like your idea, that combined with my idea of a little chrome TT with a commemorative bit on also. 8)
> 
> Ok everybody, get going down to your local tent shop and see which tents fit in your TT boots in preperation for this event  .... *wonder if a blow up bed will fit too*!
Click to expand...

 You can buy blow up tents now aswell.


----------



## tianga

ecko2702 said:


> I still think the TTF 10 year anniversary badge (similar to the TTOC one) is a good idea. I think the Administrators and Mods should get something else special too for all the time and effort they put in.


+1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bozzy96

tianga said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think the TTF 10 year anniversary badge (similar to the TTOC one) is a good idea. I think the Administrators and Mods should get something else special too for all the time and effort they put in.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Tottaly Agree !!!


----------



## pierrett225

what is the date choosen for celebration ?
Do you celebrate in your country ?
I'm a member of Clan TT in France, I live in Brittany near Saint Malo, and if you choose a trip I'm just near the harbour of Brittany frry arrival from Southampton.

If it's possible for a mini-meeting , let me know in time to let me necessay time to get advice from clantt moderator

Friendly

Pierre from France (Brittany)


----------



## bozzy96

pierrett225 said:


> what is the date choosen for celebration ?
> Do you celebrate in your country ?
> I'm a member of Clan TT in France, I live in Brittany near Saint Malo, and if you choose a trip I'm just near the harbour of Brittany frry arrival from Southampton.
> 
> If it's possible for a mini-meeting , let me know in time to let me necessay time to get advice from clantt moderator
> 
> Friendly
> 
> Pierre from France (Brittany)


Why not offer this to Europe !!! massive European cruise to Mallory !!!!! come and have some proper fodder !! Fish and chips !!!!


----------



## Poole Audi

Hi team, let me know if we can help.

Sorry for being quiet on the forum for a while, things are manic here!

We may be small fry when compared to some of the chains of dealers but we (especially me!) have a genuine interest in the club and so would love to get on board!

We already have TT on the quay in July - already seeing 50 TTs and our 30 years of quattro event at Sunseeker Rally this month - the organisers are even letting our cars do demo runs on the Rally Course!

If there is anything you can thing of, just let me know...


----------



## zakkiaz

Dotti said:


> Mallory Park [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I agee with Dotti Mallory Park  
Wendy


----------



## Bikerz

Ikon66 said:


> we could set the market place to allow replies :wink:


2nd :lol:


----------



## Jae

Plans are afoot with TTOC...


----------



## bozzy96

Jae said:


> Plans are afoot with TTOC...


Then why ask us ??????


----------



## Dotti

In your own time TTOC ..... :wink:


----------



## Jae

The TTOC and TTF are meeting in the coming week to finalise part of what the TTF will be doing for the 10 year anni.

An announcement will be made soon.

BR

Jae


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> In your own time TTOC ..... :wink:


wasn't it time you joined/re-joined :wink:


----------



## Jae

Join the TTOC? I drive a Q5!


----------



## A3DFU

Jae said:


> Join the TTOC? I drive a Q5!


I was referring to Abi = Dotti :roll:

But IIRC, you've joined some other car club before now? At the NEC back in the dark old ages? :wink: 
Looking fw to seeing you again soon, Jae 

Oh, and of course you're welcome to join the TTOC even if you drive something as quaint as the Q5 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

We aren't fussy , anyone can join.


----------



## bozzy96

They even let me in !!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd

bozzy96 said:


> They even let me in !!!!!! :lol: :lol:


*They let me stay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: *


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

jammyd said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They even let me in !!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> *They let me stay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: *
Click to expand...

God knows why :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: How ya doing matey?? not seen ya fo a while hows life on the other side of the VAG group??


----------



## jammyd

its fine fella, been sooo sooo busy with work, have not had 5 mins to rest! I was in Ormskirk on the day of the last monthly meet, but I had to head home before you all got there!


----------



## A3DFU

jammyd said:


> its fine fella, been sooo sooo busy with work, have not had 5 mins to rest! I was in Ormskirk on the day of the last monthly meet, but I had to head home before you all got there!


So there is always tomorrow if you're bored to make up :roll: :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=167086


----------



## bozzy96

Any news on this yet !!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

bozzy96 said:


> Any news on this yet !!!!


Very very soon


----------



## Charlie

wallsendmag said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on this yet !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very very soon
Click to expand...

Any update yet Andrew?

Charlie


----------



## Nem

The basic update is that the TTF 10 year celebration will be in conjunction with the TTOC's evenTT10 at Duxford on the 18th July.

After a lot of discussion between the TTF and TTOC it seemed that it made no sense to have two separate events for essentially the same purpose.

Tickets will be on sale in the next few days for the annual event from the TTOC club shop.


----------



## Charlie

Nem said:


> The basic update is that the TTF 10 year celebration will be in conjunction with the TTOC's evenTT10 at Duxford on the 18th July.
> 
> After a lot of discussion between the TTF and TTOC it seemed that it made no sense to have two separate events for essentially the same purpose.
> 
> Tickets will be on sale in the next few days for the annual event from the TTOC club shop.


That makes sense 

Charlie


----------



## Nem

Full Ticket, Venue and other information is now posted:

viewtopic.php?f=55&t=173907


----------

